# Reporting bad real estate agent



## swissknife (May 31, 2014)

Hello,

Is there a way to report / file a complaint against the agent who took 2000aed from me to book an apartment but turns out the apartment was already taken. Now he won't return my money nor answer my calls.

Regards


----------



## BedouGirl (Sep 15, 2011)

If you have a receipt, make a police report. This is theft.


----------



## Froglet (May 7, 2014)

You don't need police for this. Just go to RERA. File a complaint and they will call the guy in. He will either return your money (would be nice if you have a receipt) or give him a fine/take his license. They are very efficient and helpful.


----------



## marc (Mar 10, 2008)

Whats real estate companies name, agents name?
I will get license details for you so you have information to go to RERA & Police.


----------



## BedouGirl (Sep 15, 2011)

marc said:


> Whats real estate companies name, agents name? I will get license details for you so you have information to go to RERA & Police.


Pleas be aware this is a public forum. Best not to name names on here. Use the PM medium for further communication.


----------

